# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2021

## EVhki

Ilmeisesti ainakin kolmas peruskorjattu M100-sarjan metro on otettu liikenteeseen, sillä tänään oli samassa junassa muistaakseni 121-122/127-128 (jälkimmäisestä hieman epävarma, luultavasti oikein, mutta oli ainakin 12-alkuinen) ja ainakin 113-114 on myös ollut jo aiemmin peruskorjattuna liikenteessä. Onko muita vaunuja jo palannut liikenteeseen peruskorjauksesta?

----------


## EVhki

153-154 näytti myös olevan peruskorjattuna liikenteessä.

----------


## EVhki

> Eikös tätä muuten auttaisi, jos vaunuihin olisi ulkopuolelle merkattu vaunujen ja pyörien kohta, kuten muissakin junasarjoissa?  Näin ei näyttänyt jostain syystä olevan.


Tänään näytti Kulosaaren sillan ylittäneessä uusitussa metrossa olevan pyörän kuva etupäässä muiden vaunusarjojen tapaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Tänään näytti Kulosaaren sillan ylittäneessä uusitussa metrossa olevan pyörän kuva etupäässä muiden vaunusarjojen tapaan.


Sitten kun vielä saisivat ne kaikissa sarjoissa samaan kohtaan. Nyt pitää arvailla minkä sarjan juna on tulossa, ja sen perusteella päättää, pitääkö mennä vaunun 1/3 eteen tai 2/4 taakse (M100) vai 1/3 taakse tai 2/4 eteen (M200 ja M300).

----------


## MaZo

> Sitten kun vielä saisivat ne kaikissa sarjoissa samaan kohtaan. Nyt pitää arvailla minkä sarjan juna on tulossa, ja sen perusteella päättää, pitääkö mennä vaunun 1/3 eteen tai 2/4 taakse (M100) vai 1/3 taakse tai 2/4 eteen (M200 ja M300).


Tämän suhteen on nyt kyllä jo peli menetetty. M100:lle tuskin tullaan enää tekemään mitään isompaa remonttia, jossa pyöräpaikkaa siirrettäisiin. Henkilökohtaisesti pidän tätä todella huonona ratkaisuna, mutta toki ohjaamoon ja sen seinään tehtävät muutokset puoltavat pyöräpaikan rakentamista ohjaamon taakse eikä vaunun molemmissa päissä tarvitse tehdä isoa remonttia. Matkustajia pyörän tai lastenvaunujen kanssa laiturilla edes takaisin juokentelu ei kuitenkaan palvele yhtään ja aika harva varmaan viitsii siksi edes yrittää osua oikealle ovelle kulkuvälineidensä kanssa. Junien kylkiin teipatut hevosen kokoiset pyörän kuvat ovat siis ihan yhtä tyhjän kanssa ja käytännössä pelkkää Helsingin harjoittamaa pyöräilyn priorisointia (lastenvaunujen sekä pyörätuolien kustannuksella). Tämä sama politiikka näkyi myös talvikeleillä kun tyhjät pyöräbaanat ovat täysin lumettomia ja hiekattomia kun kaikkialla muualla kahlataan tai ajetaan autoilla ja busseilla loskan ja sepelin seassa kuin perunapellossa.
Samassa kohdassa olevat pyöräpaikat olisivat mahdollistaneet niiden merkitsemisen jo laiturillekin, että harvemminkin matkustava tietää mihin kohtaan laituria sen ruuhkajunassa kolmen matkustajan verran tilaa vievän munamankelinsa kanssa kannattaa parkkeerata odottelemaan. Toki tämä on edelleen mahdollista, mutta pelkän melko edullisen opasteteipin sijasta tarvitaan seuraavan junan tyypin tunnistava järjestelmä ja opasteita sen mukaan muuttava viritelmä, joka olisi todennäköisesti niin kallis ja hankala, että M100:t ehtivät poistua liikenteestä ennen kuin järjestelmä toimii eikä matkustajatkaan kuitenkaan sitä osaisi noudattaa.

----------


## Vainma

> Tämän suhteen on nyt kyllä jo peli menetetty. M100:lle tuskin tullaan enää tekemään mitään isompaa remonttia, jossa pyöräpaikkaa siirrettäisiin.


Helpointa olisi tässä vaiheessa ottaa penkit pois ohjaamon takaa kaikista junista ja tehdä sinne esteettömät säilytystilat.
Näin laituriteippauksiin voitaisiin laittaa edes johonkin kohtaan yhtenäiset polkupyörä/lastenvaunumerkinnät.

----------


## EVhki

Facebookissa näytti olevan kuva vaunuparista 173-174 peruskorjattuna, kuvatekstin mukaan matkalla Ilmalasta Vuosaareen.

----------


## EVhki

Taas Facebookissa havainto eilen Vuosaareen palanneesta uusitusta metrosta. Julkaisun kuvista ei nähnyt vaunun numeroa.

----------


## ettäjaa

157-158 peruskorjattu ja luovutettu HKL:lle. 303 hoiti kuljetuksen Vuosaaresta varikolle.

----------


## EVhki

> 157-158 peruskorjattu ja luovutettu HKL:lle. 303 hoiti kuljetuksen Vuosaaresta varikolle.


Onko näitä peruskorjauksia koottu jonnekin yhteen paikkaan kattavasti? Itse toki olen silmään osuneita tänne foorumille laittanut, mutta on hyvinkin voinut mennä itseltä jotain ohi.

----------


## APH

Mikä tekninen syy on taustalla siihen, että M300-junilla on mahdollista tehdä niin jyrkkiä ja epämiellyttäviä jarrutuksia? Aiemmin matkustin ko. sarjan junalla ja alkumatkasta pysäytykset olivat pehmeitä (vaikka ei noilla vanhempien sarjojen tasolle päästä). Kuljettajan vaihdon jälkeen jokainen jarrutus tuntui lähes hätäjarrutukselta ehkä viimeisen puolen metrin, tai alle, osalta. Siinä on nuoremmallakin ihmisellä haastetta olla horjumatta täydessä junassa pois jäädessä, puhumattakaan vanhemmista. 

Joskus täälläkin on puhuttu 200-sarjan jarrutuksista joiden minäkin ajattelin välillä olevan teräviä, mutta näillä kolmesatasilla pääsee ihan uudelle epämukavuuden tasolle. Ja tämä toteutuukin melko usein.

----------


## MaZo

> Mikä tekninen syy on taustalla siihen, että M300-junilla on mahdollista tehdä niin jyrkkiä ja epämiellyttäviä jarrutuksia? Aiemmin matkustin ko. sarjan junalla ja alkumatkasta pysäytykset olivat pehmeitä (vaikka ei noilla vanhempien sarjojen tasolle päästä). Kuljettajan vaihdon jälkeen jokainen jarrutus tuntui lähes hätäjarrutukselta ehkä viimeisen puolen metrin, tai alle, osalta. Siinä on nuoremmallakin ihmisellä haastetta olla horjumatta täydessä junassa pois jäädessä, puhumattakaan vanhemmista. 
> 
> Joskus täälläkin on puhuttu 200-sarjan jarrutuksista joiden minäkin ajattelin välillä olevan teräviä, mutta näillä kolmesatasilla pääsee ihan uudelle epämukavuuden tasolle. Ja tämä toteutuukin melko usein.


M300:ssa jarrutushidastuvuudet ovat nimellisesti ihan samaa luokkaa kuin M200:ssa, eli määrittelyistä tämän eron syy ei löydy. Jarrujärjestelmä kuitenkin toimii sikäli hieman eri tavalla, että sähköjarru toimii pidempään ja siirtymä levyjarrulle tehdään siten myöhemmin, lähempänä pysähdystä. M200:ssa juna on siis levyjarruilla siinä vaiheessa, kun kuljettaja alkaa tehdä jarrutuksen loppukevennystä (tosin jarrut reagoivat aika pitkällä viiveellä, eli pitää osata ennakoida). M300 on todennäköisesti vasta siirtymässä levyjarrulle, joka voi jollain tavalla vaikuttaa lopputulokseen, tosin en itse muista, että loppukevennyksen tekemisessä olisi ollut erityistä huomioitavaa. M300:n hieman jäykempi jousitus voi korostaa loppunykäystä M200:aa enemmän, mutta ei näiden kahden välillä merkittävää eroa pitäisi tuosta tulla.
Jos jarrutuksen lopussa tulee ihan todella huomattava hidastuvuuden kasvu, niin silloin voi kyse olla kiskojarrujenkin käytöstä. Niiden voima kasvaa merkittävästi nopeuden vähentyessä ja korostuu juuri pysähtymisen kynnyksellä. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että olisit huomannut, jos kiskojarruilla olisi säännöllisesti joka asemalla pysähdytty.

----------


## APH

> M300:ssa jarrutushidastuvuudet ovat nimellisesti ihan samaa luokkaa kuin M200:ssa, eli määrittelyistä tämän eron syy ei löydy. Jarrujärjestelmä kuitenkin toimii sikäli hieman eri tavalla, että sähköjarru toimii pidempään ja siirtymä levyjarrulle tehdään siten myöhemmin, lähempänä pysähdystä. M200:ssa juna on siis levyjarruilla siinä vaiheessa, kun kuljettaja alkaa tehdä jarrutuksen loppukevennystä (tosin jarrut reagoivat aika pitkällä viiveellä, eli pitää osata ennakoida). M300 on todennäköisesti vasta siirtymässä levyjarrulle, joka voi jollain tavalla vaikuttaa lopputulokseen, tosin en itse muista, että loppukevennyksen tekemisessä olisi ollut erityistä huomioitavaa. M300:n hieman jäykempi jousitus voi korostaa loppunykäystä M200:aa enemmän, mutta ei näiden kahden välillä merkittävää eroa pitäisi tuosta tulla.
> Jos jarrutuksen lopussa tulee ihan todella huomattava hidastuvuuden kasvu, niin silloin voi kyse olla kiskojarrujenkin käytöstä. Niiden voima kasvaa merkittävästi nopeuden vähentyessä ja korostuu juuri pysähtymisen kynnyksellä. Olettaisin kuitenkin, että olisit huomannut, jos kiskojarruilla olisi säännöllisesti joka asemalla pysähdytty.


Mielenkiintoista. Ajattelinkin, että jousituksessa varmaan on myös eroa.

Joo, ei kyllä kiskojarrun käytöstä ollut tässä esimerkkitapauksessa kyse. Ehkä enemmänkin siitä, että loppukevennystä ei tehty, vaan loppukiristys ja tuntui kyllä erittäin voimakkaalta joka pysäytyksellä. Tuntui kuin koko vaunu olisi heilahtanut pysäytyksessä.

----------


## kuukanko

En tiedä johtuuko M300:n siirtymisestä myöhemmin levyjarruille, mutta M300 on pysähtyessä paljon herkempi tekemään loppunykäyksen kuin M200. M200:lla voi tehdä tiukankin jarrutuksen, kunhan lopettaa sen siinä vaiheessa kun levyjarrut tulevat käyttöön (juuri ennen pysähdystä), jolloin itse pysähdyksestä tulee pehmeä. M300:lla taas pitää siirtyä n. 30% jarrutehoon tai pienempään junan ollessa vielä selvästi liikkeessä, jos haluaa välttää nykäyksen junan pysähtyessä. Käytännössä se johtaa siihen, että ihan jarrutuksen lopuksi pitää "lirutella" pieni matka hidasta vauhtia, koska 30% jarruteholla hidastuvuus on sen verran pieni.

----------


## APH

> En tiedä johtuuko M300:n siirtymisestä myöhemmin levyjarruille, mutta M300 on pysähtyessä paljon herkempi tekemään loppunykäyksen kuin M200. M200:lla voi tehdä tiukankin jarrutuksen, kunhan lopettaa sen siinä vaiheessa kun levyjarrut tulevat käyttöön (juuri ennen pysähdystä), jolloin itse pysähdyksestä tulee pehmeä. M300:lla taas pitää siirtyä n. 30% jarrutehoon tai pienempään junan ollessa vielä selvästi liikkeessä, jos haluaa välttää nykäyksen junan pysähtyessä. Käytännössä se johtaa siihen, että ihan jarrutuksen lopuksi pitää "lirutella" pieni matka hidasta vauhtia, koska 30% jarruteholla hidastuvuus on sen verran pieni.


Kuulostaa erikoiselta ratkaisulta kyllä kuljettajametroon. Onkohan tämä nimenomaan jäänne siitä, että junien piti tulla automaattiajoon? Automaatti kyllä toki osaisi tarkastikin säätää jarrutustehoa.

Tuo on kyllä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta huono, jos ei nyt viikottain niin ainakin useasti kuukaudessa kyllä sattuu sellaisen kolmesatasen kyytiin, jossa pitäisi olla 'Pitäkää tiukasti kiinni' varoitukset pysäytysten aikana. Ikävää erityisesti vanhusten kannalta ja pari kertaa tullut todistettua läheltäpiti -tilanteita eli on melkein kaaduttukin.

En toki tiedä miten suurena ongelmana tätä pidetään vai pidetäänkö, mutta hypoteettisesti, kuinkakohan vaikeaa olisi säätää levyjarruille siirtymän samankaltaiseksi M200-junien kanssa?

----------


## EVhki

Eilen olikin oikein todellinen mainosmetro liikenteessä kun vaunut 119-120 ja 137-138 liikennöivät yhtenä junana

----------


## MaZo

> En tiedä johtuuko M300:n siirtymisestä myöhemmin levyjarruille, mutta M300 on pysähtyessä paljon herkempi tekemään loppunykäyksen kuin M200. M200:lla voi tehdä tiukankin jarrutuksen, kunhan lopettaa sen siinä vaiheessa kun levyjarrut tulevat käyttöön (juuri ennen pysähdystä), jolloin itse pysähdyksestä tulee pehmeä. M300:lla taas pitää siirtyä n. 30% jarrutehoon tai pienempään junan ollessa vielä selvästi liikkeessä, jos haluaa välttää nykäyksen junan pysähtyessä. Käytännössä se johtaa siihen, että ihan jarrutuksen lopuksi pitää "lirutella" pieni matka hidasta vauhtia, koska 30% jarruteholla hidastuvuus on sen verran pieni.


Tämä on kyllä ihan mielenkiintoinen tieto, koska M300 jarrut säädettiin käyttöönoton yhteydessä sellaisiksi, että käytännössä pysähtyminen ilman kuljettajan tekemää loppukevennystä oli paljon parempi kuin M200:ssa. Ainakin näin koeajovaiheessa itse junaa ajaneena muistelen ja tätäkin nimenomaan testattiin erikseen. M300:a en ole itse ehtinyt linjaliikenteessä oikeastaan ajamaan, eli kokemukset siitä ovat jääneet laihoiksi. Liekö sitten jarrujen toiminta tai säätö muuttunut niiden kulumisen tai pyöriin muodostuneiden kokoerojen myötä vai onko ajotapa jotenkin muuten erilainen ja korostaa loppunykäystä. Tämä nähtäneen optiojunien koeajoissa.




> Kuulostaa erikoiselta ratkaisulta kyllä kuljettajametroon. Onkohan tämä nimenomaan jäänne siitä, että junien piti tulla automaattiajoon? Automaatti kyllä toki osaisi tarkastikin säätää jarrutustehoa.
> 
> Tuo on kyllä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta huono, jos ei nyt viikottain niin ainakin useasti kuukaudessa kyllä sattuu sellaisen kolmesatasen kyytiin, jossa pitäisi olla 'Pitäkää tiukasti kiinni' varoitukset pysäytysten aikana. Ikävää erityisesti vanhusten kannalta ja pari kertaa tullut todistettua läheltäpiti -tilanteita eli on melkein kaaduttukin.
> 
> En toki tiedä miten suurena ongelmana tätä pidetään vai pidetäänkö, mutta hypoteettisesti, kuinkakohan vaikeaa olisi säätää levyjarruille siirtymän samankaltaiseksi M200-junien kanssa?


Jarrujen toimintaa ei erityisesti optimoitu (Siemensin) automaattiajoa varten, koska sopimus Siemensin kanssa purettiin ennen käyttöönottokokeita, joiden yhteydessä jarrutkin säädettiin. Säädöt tehtiin yleispätevällä tavalla eikä niitä optimoitu Siemensin alunperin esittämien toiveiden mukaan. Säädöissä huomioitiin M300 ajomoottorikäytön kyky jarruttaa alhaisempaan nopeuteen kuin M200, joka säästää levyjarrujen kulutusosia.
On täysin mahdollista muuttaa sähköjarrun ja levyjarrun siirtymänopeusalue vastaamaan M200:n vastaavaa. Levyjarrun mukaantulonopeus tuskin kuitenkaan on ongelman juurisyy ja todennäköisesti jonkin tai joidenkin muiden parametrien muuttaminen on kannattavampaa.

Nyt muistaessani lienee hyvä mainita myös, että M300:ssahan on yksi moottoriton vaunu, jonka telit myös osallistuvat kuormasta ja jarruvoimapyynnöstä riippuen käyttöjarrutukseen levyjarruja käyttäen. Tältä osin siis jarrujen toiminta on selvästi erilainen kuin vaikkapa M200:ssa. C-vaunun teleissä voi siis korostua hieman levyjarrutuksen kevennyksen viive, mutta yksi kolmesta vaunusta tuskin kovin merkittävää loppunykäystä saa koko junalle aikaiseksi.

----------


## huusmik

19.7

305 ajaa vikavalot päällä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Metroliikenne on poikki Kalasataman ja Sörnäisten välillä, asemat poissa käytöstä
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000008204763.html

----------


## ettäjaa

M310-A:ssa eivät jostain syystä toimineet sisällä olevat näytöt linjalla M1 matkalla itään. Näytöt näyttivät vain tekstiä "ruf" (näyttöjen valmistaja?) . Muissa vaunuissa näytöt toimivat hyvin. Onko kukaan nähnyt tällaista aikaisemmin? Itselle ainakin ensimmäinen kerta kun tuollainen tulee vastaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

Puotilan metroaseman näytöt ovat olleet mustana jo muutama päivää.

----------


## EVhki

Mistähän johtuu, että Rastilan läntisen sisäänkäynnin metrojen lippuhallin aikataulunäyttö näyttää ihan mitä sattuu. Se on jo pidempään saattanut näyttää esim. 0 min Matinkylään, kun aikataulun mukaan olisi 2 min JA reaaliaikaisesti vähintään se 2 min myös. Eli se ei näytä reaaliaikaista eikä aikataulunmukaista.




> Puotilan metroaseman näytöt ovat olleet mustana jo muutama päivää.


Maanantaina ainakin oli Kalasatamassa sama juttu. Eilen Sörnäisissä oli myös ainakin joku näyttö pimeänä, mutta ei kaikki.

----------


## MA100

> Onko näitä peruskorjauksia koottu jonnekin yhteen paikkaan kattavasti? Itse toki olen silmään osuneita tänne foorumille laittanut, mutta on hyvinkin voinut mennä itseltä jotain ohi.


En tiedä onko jossain muualla, mutta voin listata tähän alle.

113
121
ns. "protot"

muut valmistumisjärjestyksessä
127, 153, 125, 173, 151, 109, 157, 135, 171, 155, 107, 145

lisäksi työn alla on tällä hetkellä: 115, 131 ja 165

----------


## huusmik

24.9

Vaunuparin 211-212 sisänäytöt näyttävät Urheilupuiston metroaseman ruotsinkielisenä nimenä Bågparken ja Aalto-Yliopiston nimenä Otnäs. :Eek:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 24.9
> 
> Vaunuparin 211-212 sisänäytöt näyttävät Urheilupuiston metroaseman ruotsinkielisenä nimenä Bågparken ja Aalto-Yliopiston nimenä Otnäs.


Onpas erikoista, jos siinä ruotsinkielisinä niminä näkyy todellakin vanhat nimet, joita ei tuotannon puolella edes ehditty käyttää. Vastaavat nimet suomeksi olivat Jousenpuisto ja Otaniemi. Otaniemi saattaa olla metroliikenneyksikön joissakin järjestelmissä yhä hengissä, mutta ei yleisölle näkyvässä informaatiossa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 24.9
> 
> Vaunuparin 211-212 sisänäytöt näyttävät Urheilupuiston metroaseman ruotsinkielisenä nimenä Bågparken ja Aalto-Yliopiston nimenä Otnäs.


Toivottavasti jäävät. En ole aikasemmin kuullut nimeä Jousenpuisto, mutta käytän itse nimeä Otaniemi vaikka se ei ikinä ollutkaan virallisesti käytössä. Mukava jos se säästyisi ainakin yhdessä yksikössä ruotsiksi.

----------


## msorri

> 24.9
> 
> Vaunuparin 211-212 sisänäytöt näyttävät Urheilupuiston metroaseman ruotsinkielisenä nimenä Bågparken ja Aalto-Yliopiston nimenä Otnäs.


Jousenpuisto / Bågparken muuttui Urheilupuistoksi jo 2010 (https://www.lansimetro.fi/uutiset/jo...urheilupuisto/), joten on kyllä hyvin mielenkiintoista miten se on päätynyt sisänäyttöihin.

----------


## huusmik

27.9

Vaunussa 174 on vikavalo päällä.

----------


## EVhki

OTKESin Twitter-tilillä kerrotaan 3.12. aloitetusta alustavasta tutkinnasta "siirrossa olleen metrojunan suistumisesta raiteilta Ilmalassa 2.12.2021".




> Metro oli poistumassa peruskorjauksesta. Paikkatutkinta tehty illalla. Ei henkilövahinkoja.


Facebookissa vastaan tulleessa aiheeseen liittyvässä julkaisussa kommenteissa kuva vaunusta 123, jonka keulassa on jotain vaurioita. Vaunun keula on ilmeeltään peruskorjattu.

----------


## Nem

Milloin M300 päätyjen penkkejä ollaan aloitettu muuttamaan? Olivat siis perinteisessä vastakkaisessa muodostelmassa, kun aiemmin olivat peräkkäin.

----------


## MaZo

> Milloin M300 päätyjen penkkejä ollaan aloitettu muuttamaan? Olivat siis perinteisessä vastakkaisessa muodostelmassa, kun aiemmin olivat peräkkäin.


Niitä on muutettu samalla kun ohjaamoihin on tehty ergonomiapäivityksiä. Penkkien alla on ohjaamon ilmanvaihtoa parantavat puhaltimet.

----------


## EVhki

Onko tuon Ilmalassa suistuneen vaunun 123-124 tilanteesta havaintoja tai tietoja?

----------


## MaZo

> Onko tuon Ilmalassa suistuneen vaunun 123-124 tilanteesta havaintoja tai tietoja?


Vaunupari on Ilmalassa odottamassa korjauksia.
Kuten EVhki totesi omassa viestissään, vaunun keulassa on vaurioita. Kyse on siis törmäämisestä veturiin ja siitä on seurannut suistuminen. Korjaustarve on sitten tämän mukaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vaunupari on Ilmalassa odottamassa korjauksia.
> Kuten EVhki totesi omassa viestissään, vaunun keulassa on vaurioita. Kyse on siis törmäämisestä veturiin ja siitä on seurannut suistuminen. Korjaustarve on sitten tämän mukaan.


Tästä voisi tulkita, että hinausadapteri on pettänyt.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tästä voisi tulkita, että hinausadapteri on pettänyt.


Mahtaakohan metron hinausadapteri olla peräti sama kuin Sm1/2-kaluston hinausadapteri, vai ovatko metron ja Sm1/2-kaluston automaattikytkimet eri korkeudella kiskon harjasta?

Automaattikytkin itsessään on toki pintapuolisesti samanlainen metrossa ja Sm1/2-kalustossa.

----------


## MaZo

> Mahtaakohan metron hinausadapteri olla peräti sama kuin Sm1/2-kaluston hinausadapteri, vai ovatko metron ja Sm1/2-kaluston automaattikytkimet eri korkeudella kiskon harjasta?
> 
> Automaattikytkin itsessään on toki pintapuolisesti samanlainen metrossa ja Sm1/2-kalustossa.


Kytkin lienee melko pitkälti identtinen, mutta Sm1/2 kytkin on reilusti ylempänä.

----------


## huusmik

22.12

Vaunupari 119-120 on saanut K-kaupan mainokset ylleen.

----------


## APH

Vaunun 132 taajuusmuuntajan ääni liikkeellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä kuulostaa hieman epävireiseltä, pitkäaikaisena metron käyttäjänä pistää korvaan  :Very Happy:  Kuulostaa että menee siis eri tahtiin kuin yleensä ja verrattuna muihin vaunuihin.

Itse matkanteossa ei ollut muuta huomioitavaa kuin tärinä, joka vaunussa oli ehkä hieman tavallista kovempi juurikin liikkellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä. Liekö vaunu siis vetänyt vähän eri tahtiin kuin muut?

----------


## Saaresi

> Vaunun 132 taajuusmuuntajan ääni liikkeellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä kuulostaa hieman epävireiseltä, pitkäaikaisena metron käyttäjänä pistää korvaan  Kuulostaa että menee siis eri tahtiin kuin yleensä ja verrattuna muihin vaunuihin.
> 
> Itse matkanteossa ei ollut muuta huomioitavaa kuin tärinä, joka vaunussa oli ehkä hieman tavallista kovempi juurikin liikkellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä. Liekö vaunu siis vetänyt vähän eri tahtiin kuin muut?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omejqsLFpHI
Kohdassa 2:33 ja 4:10 kuulee tuon eron tavanomaiseen hyvin..
Liekö jotain häiriötä taajuusmuuttajassa, vai onko tälle vaunulle tehty jotain kokeiluja peruskorjauksen yhteydessä?

----------


## volvojees

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omejqsLFpHI
> Kohdassa 2:33 ja 4:10 kuulee tuon eron tavanomaiseen hyvin..
> Liekö jotain häiriötä taajuusmuuttajassa, vai onko tälle vaunulle tehty jotain kokeiluja peruskorjauksen yhteydessä?


On tuo ollut ennen peruskorjaustakin saman kuuloinen. Joskus vuonna 2020 huomasin saman jutun.

----------


## MaZo

> Vaunun 132 taajuusmuuntajan ääni liikkeellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä kuulostaa hieman epävireiseltä, pitkäaikaisena metron käyttäjänä pistää korvaan  Kuulostaa että menee siis eri tahtiin kuin yleensä ja verrattuna muihin vaunuihin.
> 
> Itse matkanteossa ei ollut muuta huomioitavaa kuin tärinä, joka vaunussa oli ehkä hieman tavallista kovempi juurikin liikkellelähdössä ja pysähtyessä. Liekö vaunu siis vetänyt vähän eri tahtiin kuin muut?


Videon äänenlaatu ei itselleni riittänyt, että olisin siitä onnistunut erottamaan mitään poikkeavaa.
Jos vaunuissa on kovin erikokoiset pyörät, tajuusmuuttajat vaihtavat kantoaaltoa selvästi eri tahdissa nopeuden muuttuessa. Sopisiko tämä kuvaukseen? Peruskorjauksessa ajomoottorikäyttöjen toimintaa tai säätöjä ei muuteta.

----------


## APH

> Videon äänenlaatu ei itselleni riittänyt, että olisin siitä onnistunut erottamaan mitään poikkeavaa.
> Jos vaunuissa on kovin erikokoiset pyörät, tajuusmuuttajat vaihtavat kantoaaltoa selvästi eri tahdissa nopeuden muuttuessa. Sopisiko tämä kuvaukseen? Peruskorjauksessa ajomoottorikäyttöjen toimintaa tai säätöjä ei muuteta.


Kuvauksesi oli juurikin siltä, miltä vaunussa kuulosti. Epävireisyys kuului juurikin kiihdyttäessä tai hidastaessa, kun liikuttiin vielä matalalla nopeudella (ehkä alle 20 km/h).

----------

